# Cheap Remote Switch for Sound



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sure this has been presented before, but can anyone point me in the direction of a cheap/miniature/ momentary R/C controlled switch, preferably operated by a keyfob, that can be used to trigger the sound on a Phoenix or Sierra sound card. I'm using track power so I currently have no way to blow the whistle or ring the bell.

Thanks for any help.

Doc


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By docwatsonva on 12 Sep 2013 09:09 AM 
I'm sure this has been presented before, but can anyone point me in the direction of a cheap/miniature/ momentary R/C controlled switch, preferably operated by a keyfob, that can be used to trigger the sound on a Phoenix or Sierra sound card. I'm using track power so I currently have no way to blow the whistle or ring the bell.

Thanks for any help.

Doc

Doc - there are any number of vendors on eBay and other sites that sell little key fob radio control units - I found the one at the link below on eBay for less than $10.00 shipped from China - it has two relays that can be triggered independently from the small transmitter - you would have to supply 12 volts (from batteries or properly filtered / polarity corrected track power)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-CH-12V-In...3a82d05d8f

dave


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback Dave.

I wonder if there is anything similar to the one you mentioned that can run on a lower voltage, say 9v, since the physical size of a 12v battery would defeat the purpose of a mini switch. Since I run track power I guess I could add a regulator but then again more space requirements.

Doc


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By docwatsonva on 13 Sep 2013 05:18 AM 
Thanks for the feedback Dave.

I wonder if there is anything similar to the one you mentioned that can run on a lower voltage, say 9v, since the physical size of a 12v battery would defeat the purpose of a mini switch. Since I run track power I guess I could add a regulator but then again more space requirements.

Doc


Doc - the relay could latch on a fresh 9volt battery - you could also swap out the 12 volt relay for a 5 volt unit as the electronics don't need the voltage, just the relay.

dave


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again Dave. I think I'll order a couple of those.

Doc


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

My old car fob had a 12 volt battery that was smaller than the triple a (AAA). 
Of course they are not cheap!! Esp. from the dealer!!!!


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dan,

Do you have a reference for that particular pack?

Doc


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

just do a google search for fob battery 12v First hit had 5 for 4.99, 12 volt 70mah.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan,

Great info. Those should serve my purpose.

Thanks,

Doc


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I want to start off by thanking Dave and Dan for their help in solving my sound problem. And, it has been solved.

Following thier advice, I ordered some of the 2 CH, 12v., wireless remote controllers from Ebay (China made of course). Next I purchased a mini, 12v. A23 battery and holder at Radio Shack. For each engine, the cost of this remote setup is about $14. Below is a photo of the wireless remote package plus the battery holder from RS. The receiver and relay card is less than 2"x2".










The whole point of this project was to remotely control a Phoenix sound system in my C-19 which runs on track power.

I mounted, from left to right in the next photo, my switches, the Phoenix sound card, and the Phoenix battery on a strip of 1/16" styrene.











This strip was then mounted to the side of the C-19 tender shell. The new wireless card was mounted to the right of the sound module card.











The only remaing thing to do is a range test.

Here is a brief video of my first test.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxYUVV_Tr1c


Doc


----------

